
Minimal Ubuntu, on Public Clouds and Docker Hub - normanrz
https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/07/09/minimal-ubuntu-released
======
kenny_r
Finally an answer to the domination of Alpine as base for Docker images. I
like the small footprint of Alpine but Ubuntu and apt/dkpg will always be more
familiar to me.

